# HP 5400C scanjet Driver for OS X



## mtjn (Dec 2, 2002)

I read somewhere that this scanner is os X compatible, but I can't find the driver for it.  The only onles I can find are for os 9 and below.  I've read the compatibility list from apple, and it's not listed, but am almost certain that it's OS X compatible.  Can anyone confirm or deny this?  It's my girlfriend's father's computer and he doesn't want to run classic to use the scanner.  Thanks.


----------



## bobw (Dec 2, 2002)

Unlikely you'll find drivers for this scanner for X. Vuescan doesn't support it either.


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mtjn _
> *I read somewhere that this scanner is os X compatible, but I can't find the driver for it.  The only onles I can find are for os 9 and below.  I've read the compatibility list from apple, and it's not listed, but am almost certain that it's OS X compatible.  Can anyone confirm or deny this?  It's my girlfriend's father's computer and he doesn't want to run classic to use the scanner.  Thanks. *



Believe me, you don't WANT to run an HP scanner in OS X native mode!  I had the 4400c scanner (replacement to the 5300 scanner), and yeah, i didn't like running it in classic mode.

So i exchanged it to the Scanjet 3500c model, which has os x drivers.  I also d/led the 200mb update from versiontracker.  When you install it, no problem, you can scan in os x (though the interface looks exactly like the classic ver).  But it's when you QUIT the prog that things go to hades!  

There's something called HP Director.  It runs in the background, scanning for someone to press one of the front buttons.  That's neat.  But, that program eats up 20-78% of my cpu cycles!  You can kill the process, but it;ll just come back.  Oh yeah, you can't even install the os 9 drivers if you wanted to!  

I have to exchange the scanner with the Epson Perfection 1250 (non negative model).  I don't care, I'm wlling to scan in classic mode...it's SO much easier!

But yeah, to answer your question, versiontracker/hp did release the drivers for the 5300 series I believe.  The choice is yours.


----------

